# [Solved]NetworkManager: error while loading shared libraries

## buggybunny

Hey folks,

beim Starten des NetworkManagers erhalte ich nur:

```
 NetworkManager

NetworkManager: error while loading shared libraries: libiw.so.28: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Google liefert dazu einige Hits aber nichts was mich bisher weitergebracht.

Irgendwie riecht das mächtig nach bug, zumindest wird hier: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=194046

von einem Bug gesprochen.

Ein paar Infos:

```
emerge --sync

ldconfig

updatedb

```

sind durchgelaufen.

```

locate libiw

/lib/libiw.so.29

/lib/libiw.so

```

Aktuellste Version ist also auf dem System, und nicht libiw.so.28.

wireless-tools sind auf dem neuesten Stand:

```
 emerge -s wireless-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : wireless-tools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/wireless-tools

      Latest version available: 29_pre22

      Latest version installed: 29_pre22

      Size of files: 287 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

      Description:   A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

      License:       GPL-2

```

Gleiches gilt für den NetworkManager:

```

 emerge -s NetworkManager

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : NetworkManager ]

[ Applications found : 6 ]

 

*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 0.6.5_p20070823

      Latest version installed: 0.6.5_p20070823

      Size of files: 939 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

      Description:   Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

      License:       GPL-2

```

Any ideas?

P.S.: Mit einem Symlink möchte ich nicht arbeiten, ich finde das ist immer eine sehr unsaubere Sache.Last edited by buggybunny on Sun Oct 14, 2007 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

revdep-rebuild

Falls das nicht funktioniert wegen command not found vorher noch

emerge gentoolkit

----------

## buggybunny

Danke, 

das war ja eine einfache Problemlösung.........  :Wink: 

Kurze Frage noch:

Ein

```
emerge NetworkManager
```

hätte es für genau diesen Fall auch getan, oder? (Mir ist schon klar, das ein revdep-rebuild besser ist, weil ja noch mehr "broken" sein könnte......)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi buggybunny,

also ich schau bei sowas mittlerweile immer mit equery nach, zu welchem Paket die Datei gehört.

```
$ equery belongs /lib/libiw.so.29 

[ Searching for file(s) /lib/libiw.so.29 in *... ]

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 (/lib/libiw.so.29)
```

Wenn ein, emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools dann immer noch nicht hilft hole ich auch revdep-rebuild  aus der Kiste. :)

Lg Chris

P.s.: revdep-rebuild zickt mir mach mal zu sehr rum. Z.B. wenn es ein Paket neu bauen möchte das später Aufgrund von Fehlern/Sicherheit/Risiko auf HARD MASKED gesetzt wurde. Dann muss man erst die Anwendungen einzeln deinstallieren die dies fordern, revdep-rebuild erneut (clean) ausführen und anschließend die vermissten, vorher entfernten Programme neu emergen.

P.p.s.: revdep-rebuild ist toll. Ich mach wohl nur irgendwas falsch ;D

----------

